# i need help!!!



## jzack (Nov 9, 2009)

i'm apparently an idiot..
i have a 98 jetta, so i needed to buy a wiring harness to hook up my new head unit.
but when i disconnected my head unit to get a new one..
i left my wiring harness in & the wires were exposed & i started my car..
the wires smoked the littlest bit, so i turned off my car & unplugged the wiring harness..
BUT NOW MY CAR WON'T START.








no one can figure it out!
i replaced the distributor & the coil pack because i was told it's that, but it;s not!
HELP ME.


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: i need help!!! (jzack)*

You most likey had the ground or power wire touching something it shouldn't and now it shorted something out! Check you fuses!! Good luck!


----------

